

Disambiguation (disambiguation) - s2r2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disambiguation_(disambiguation)

======
olliesaunders
If only Google had disambiguation pages.

------
zeynel1
"Man's greatest disambiguation will always be this shining moment when
disambiguation had a disambiguation page." --From the discussions page.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Disambiguation_(disambigua...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Disambiguation_\(disambiguation\))

